# Meet the Dozer!



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I got to meet with with Dozer at Habana Premium Cigar shop in Albany last night. Had a blast!
Smoked some good cigars, and just sat and shot the $hit for a couple of hours with him.

I only took three pics, but Dozer took a bunch more he's going to post when he gets home today.

The best part is he'll be back again next week and we're going to get together again.

Mike it was a pleasure to meet you. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

That's what its all about - good times with a good smoke and good people. Can't ask for anything more than that .................


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I got to meet Dozer at Atlantic a couple of months ago and have to say he's a great guy. In fact everyone I met from here has been great its been like meeting old friends.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Joe, we're getting together again next Wednesday. You should think about taking the day or a half day off, and drive up.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I wont be able to make it. I have to go to our cigar club meeting. Got some drama going on. Sorry i missed last night already had plans for the evening.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Good times. Good times. Flint


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Geez, Nubs are everywhere...except in Tampa


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Tom I had a blast! Great time and I was treated like a king. Just woke up from a nap still trying to catch up here then I have a bunch of pics to post.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The nub looks so small when Dozer has it. What are they putting in the water up there?!?


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Some day DOZER will make it to Ft. Lauderdale on those 2 wheels of his and we'll have a smoke on the beach and watch the caramel colored honeys walk by in less that what should be allowed by law.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Network13 said:


> Some day DOZER will make it to Ft. Lauderdale on those 2 wheels of his and we'll have a smoke on the beach and watch the caramel colored honeys walk by in less that what should be allowed by law.


Now THAT sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good friends,good smokes


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

hey dozer hope to see at cigarfest


----------

